# Purchasing SVO Resale



## CKMason (Sep 6, 2006)

Many of you suggest purchasing SVO resale rather than from the developer.  Besides EBay, where would you suggest someone go for such a resale--especially of one of the mandatory resorts?

And if you were looking on EBay are there sellers who are more reputable than others?

Thanks,
Charlene


----------



## ccy (Sep 6, 2006)

Go to www.myresortnetwork.com or redweek.com


----------



## mepiccolo (Sep 6, 2006)

Highly recommend Mark Mullen of TImeshare Resales Hawaii (808) 667-7773 ext. 1.  We walked in to his office in Lahaina and he took care of us-absolutely no complaints.  He is very straightforward and no pressure.  We talked to probably 10 timeshare resale people in Maui and we were really glad we dealt with Mark for our WKORV resale purchase.


----------



## Time2Ponder (Sep 6, 2006)

When we bought an OF resale at WKORV, we used Syed at Advantage Vacation; he was great -- answered all questions, returned calls promptly, really left no stone unturned. Highly recommended!!

http://www.advantagevacation.com/index.htm


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 6, 2006)

Also Redweek - whether you like them or not because of their fee structure (please do not start yet another thread on this topic...) - they have the most inventory.

Also - right here on TUG (including new beta sale/rent board).

We also used Syed for our WKORV purchase - also, highly recommended.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 6, 2006)

I bought from http://www.transactionrealty.com/. Very responsive and recommended.


----------

